# Bitte um Hilfe...deutsche Telekom



## Inked (15 Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe durch Zufall euer Forum gefunden, wegen eines Artikels, dass die Telekom eine Kündigung nicht akzeptiert.
Ich schildere mal meinen Fall und hoffe auf eure Hilfe, da ich mit dem deutschen Recht nicht sooo vertraut bin.

Also: Ich bin aus Österreich nach Deutschland gezogen, um meine Ausbildung zu beenden. Da hab ich dann bei der Telekom einen Vertrag gemacht (telefonisch), da die der einzige Anbieter war, der in diesem Kaff Internet angeboten hat.
Damals ist mir (leider nur telefonisch), versichert worden, (da ich schon VOR Abschluss des Vertrages erwähnt habe, dass ich wieder vor habe, nach Österreich zurückzugehen) dass ich JEDERZEIT kündigen kann, wenn ich wieder zurückgehe. Dieses gilt dann als Sonderkündigungsrecht, da ich ja für nichts bezahlen muss, was ich nicht nutzen kann.
Auf dieser Aussage beruhend, habe ich dann den Vertrag gemacht.
Dann war es soweit, ich wollte kündigen, dann hieß es plötzlich, das ist nicht möglich, außer ich bezahle eine Ablöse von 366 €. Hallo? DAS wurde aber nicht erwähnt.....ich war nicht bereit zu zahlen. Aber vorher kündigen sie auch meinen Vertrag nicht.
Ich habe recherchiert und Ihnen dann diese Paragraphen aus dem Link zugeworfen
http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/Umz...dies-nicht-als-Kuendigungsgrund-__f60269.html

Das schien denen ziemlich egal zu sein. Nun ja, die Ablöse habe ich immer noch nicht bezahlt, weil ich die auf Raten zahlen wollte, damit mal eine Ruhe ist, nur das wollten sie dann auch nicht mit der Begründung, dann können sie keine so billigen Produkte mehr anbieten, wenn man auf Raten zahlt oO
Nun sind 3 Monate vergangen, die haben mir jeden Monat die normale Grundgebühr weitergeschickt und geschrieben, es kommt keine weitere Mahnung (ja nee is klar *gg*), nun wollen sie klagen....

Meine Frage ist nun: Was soll ich machen? Die Ablöse zahlen? Das müsste doch in den AGB´s stehen, dass die Telekom das verlangen darf, oder?
Oder soll ich sie klagen lasen? Verrechnen sie dann nur die 3 Monate, was ich ihnen jetzt schuldig bin oder komplett bis zur Mindestlaufzeit? Das wären dann gut noch 18 Monate.....aber wenn es über ein Inkassobüro geht, kann ich wenigstens in Raten zahlen....

Hoffe hier auf Hilfe.
Danke Inked


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2012)

Da gabs letztes Jahr ein Urteil vom BGH zu der Thematik. Der BGH hat das Sonderkündigungsrecht verneint, vorher haben die meisten Provider aus Kulanz eine Sonderkündigung zugelassen:
http://www.ra-joschko.de/ratgeber/r...digungsrecht-des-dsl-vertrages-im-umzugsfall/


----------



## Hippo (15 Januar 2012)

Wie siehts da mit Ausland aus?
Insbesondere mit den Zugriffsmöglichkeiten des Gläubigers?


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2012)

Innerhalb der EU könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es irgendwelche Regelungen gibt.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Januar 2012)

Innerhalb der EU gibt es Vollstreckungsabkommen. Es ist ohne weiteres möglich, einen Mahnbescheid nach Österreich zuzustellen. Zuständig für Auslandszustellungen von Mahnbescheiden ist das AG Berlin-Wedding.
Man kann natürlich dann dem Mahnbescheid binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen, riskiert aber dann, dass die Gegenseite klagt.

Es wäre eine Möglichkeit, zu versuchen, mit dem Nachmieter eine Übernahme des Vertrags auszuhandeln, falls der noch keinen Telefonvertrag hat.

Ansonsten mal einen Rechtsanwalt fragen, der sich mit TK-Recht auskennt. Zu finden bei Google oder über die Anwaltskammer.


----------



## Teleton (15 Januar 2012)

Lass mal die Widerrufsbelehrung prüfen die Dir sicherlich bei einem telefonischen Vertragsschluss übermittelt wurde. Wenn da ein Fehler drin ist hat die Widerrufsfrist noch nicht begonnen und Du kannst noch widerrufen. Und mach Ratenzahlungsangebote erst dann wenn Du Dir sicher bist zahlen zu wollen, könnte man sonst als Anerkenntnis auslegen.


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Lass mal die Widerrufsbelehrung prüfen die Dir sicherlich bei einem telefonischen Vertragsschluss übermittelt wurde. Wenn da ein Fehler drin ist hat die Widerrufsfrist noch nicht begonnen und Du kannst noch widerrufen. Und mach Ratenzahlungsangebote erst dann wenn Du Dir sicher bist zahlen zu wollen, könnte man sonst als Anerkenntnis auslegen.


Klingt nach einem guten Plan.


----------

